# A few more pics..



## Capt Lightning (Oct 13, 2016)

Our walk continued to the village of Nethy Bridge - simply the bridge  over the river Nethy!  The bridge is one of the more modest creations of  the renowned Road, canal & bridge builder, Thomas Telford.



Onward and upward to the next village - Boat of Garten.  Originally just called Garten, 'Boat' refers to the ferry that took travellers across the Spey before a bridge was built.  It is a very attractive village with many impressive houses that command stunning views of the Cairngorm mountains. The downside is the lack of ameanities so a shopping trip can mean a lenghty journey.  However, there is a railway station on the Strathspey line where preserved steam trains ferry passengers to and from Aviemore.






The path from Boat of Garten to Aviemore has been upgraded and now proves with popular with cyclists.  The path largely follows the railway line until it reaches Aviemore.



From the ancient to the modern, the Cairngorm mountain railway takes passengers into the skiing area.  You can see Aviemore nestling in the valley below.



Well that's the end of the walk - time to catch the bus back to Grantown and the camper.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2016)

Great pictures Capt, nice walk...thanks for posting them!


----------



## HazyDavey (Oct 13, 2016)

Very nice pictures, really liked the steam engine. Thank you..


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 13, 2016)

Great pics!  Been on that Cairngorm railway.  Gorgeous.  Haven't been to Nethy Bridge but hubby's uncle and family stay there every year for a couple of weeks.


----------

